# 1970 GTO Tranny Numbers Matching?



## 70GTO Geezer (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a 1970 455 GTO and the manual tranny is built POK31B and my car is built 11A - does anyone know if that is too far apart to be a numbers car (90+ days - unless I am wrong on something)? My tranny does have the VIN stamped on it and it matches the car (can never be sure the VIN stamp is original can you?).


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the tranny has the car's vin # stamped into it, then you can assume it's the born with tranny and it's #s matching.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> If the tranny has the car's vin # stamped into it, then you can assume it's the born with tranny and it's #s matching.


:agree




70GTO Geezer said:


> I have a 1970 455 GTO and the manual tranny is built POK31B and my car is built 11A - does anyone know if that is too far apart to be a numbers car (90+ days - unless I am wrong on something)? My tranny does have the VIN stamped on it and it matches the car (can never be sure the VIN stamp is original can you?).


I wouldn't worry, I believe there were around 4,150 455 GTO's built in 70 and probably fewer than half with the 4-speed. 

Am I reading the code correctly?
P= Muncie
0K31= July 31, 1970
B= Muncie close ratio 4-speed


----------



## 70GTO Geezer (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes, correct, car was built in first week of November - so 90+ days in advance the tranny was built (July 31). Just seemed like a long time before the car was built. I do not have the car yet - so have not had a chance to run all the other build dates to make sure that it all makes sense.


----------

